# Remote Launchers



## David2 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a question about remote launchers. I am a 1 dog amuteur trainer who can beg for a little help from the wife and dad to throw birds when I need it but I want to get at least 1 remote launcher. What would be the cheapest way to get some lauchers that could be remote activated? I have looked at getting those stands that the Retriever Trainer hand held laucher would fit in but after the electronics I would still be spending about 500 a piece on them. I admit I am a rookie, this is the first dog I have personally owned, but it amazes me that you can buy a remote control toy car for $50 but to get a device to throw something up in the air 1 time costs $500. What would everyone recommend? I am going to get something one way or the other, what shoud I get? I guess like everything else you have to pay to play...


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Go ahead and get a Zinger Winger or similar type deal. I think you can get a Gunner's Up for around $400 or so. They can throw birds or bumpers and don't require a blank to make them work like the Ret. Trainer. And beside replacing the bands every year or 2, they will last a long time. Plus if you train with a group, you can incorporate your thrower with thiers provided you use similar electronics.


----------



## David2 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have looked at the Zingers and they look like quite a contraption. For that kind of money you don't think something that could use blanks would be better? Just curious. Thanks for the info.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

If you want to throw birds I would recommend the Gunners up launchers or Zingers (Gunners up are about $100 less for each unit than ZW and about the same thing) However, what you might be more interested in a Bumper Boy. They only launch bumpers and smart birds, but they are great for a single person training. You get multiple shots (2,4,8, or 12) which comes in handy if you have a young dog or more than one dog or you occasionally train with another person. They can be purchased with advanced sound that has duck, goose, pheasant, and human sounds which are also helpful for keeping a young dog in the AOF. Most Bumper Boys are bidirectional, meaning that with one launcher you can shoot one bumper in one direction and one 180 deg the other direction so you could run doubles off one unit.
Unless you have a good supply of birds these would be the way to go.


----------



## David2 (Jul 26, 2006)

That sounds like what I am interested in. Do the bumper boys come with electronics or do you have to buy it seperatly? I am assuming that these are fired of blanks. I have used some units like that to help other people with but never really paid any attention to them other than just pushing the button when I was suppose to. How much are they? What do you think about the Retriever Trainer stand idea? Do you think I would be getting more for my money this way? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

*bumper boy*

pm roxie

I just got my bumper boys a few weeks and couldn't be happier. for what you would spend on converting a retiever-trainer to a remote launcher you can by a derby double with advance sound for a little bit more.

Allan Jones


----------



## David2 (Jul 26, 2006)

Allen,
I just called and talked to someone at gundogsonline.com about the bumber boy Sportsman Ultra II. I think that is the one I am going to get. It already has the electronics built in to it, so you don't have to get them extra. It is $460.00. I have seen it before but I guess I did not look closely enough and I thought you had to buy the electronics seperatly. You can still run doubles with it. Thanks for the info. I think bumper boy is the way I am going to go too. I have a couple of months before I am going to have to have it (mine is only 4 months now) but I am going to try to get it as soon as possible and put up the Retriever Trainer and stop having to beg for help all the time. David


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

David2 said:


> Allen,
> I just called and talked to someone at gundogsonline.com about the bumber boy Sportsman Ultra II. I think that is the one I am going to get. It already has the electronics built in to it, so you don't have to get them extra. It is $460.00. I have seen it before but I guess I did not look closely enough and I thought you had to buy the electronics seperatly. You can still run doubles with it. Thanks for the info. I think bumper boy is the way I am going to go too. I have a couple of months before I am going to have to have it (mine is only 4 months now) but I am going to try to get it as soon as possible and put up the Retriever Trainer and stop having to beg for help all the time. David


Give Bumper Boy a call direct


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Just to add to your list of decision's on the winger/launcher topic I will add that a Gunners Up winger $275-300 with my remote electronics $136.99 (1 transmitter/reciever) brings you to around $400-436. Bumper Boy's are nice for multiple dog's, but "flower pot"doubbles severely limit training options.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

I use the Sure-Toss launcher from Dogs Afield (Day's End). Jerry Day has done a great job with that launcher. It's light, breaks down to a small unit that can be carried in a case that comes with it, has a consistently good toss & no launcher is better for throwing live birds. Under $300. comes with kick release, electronic trigger adds approx $100.

Trained in WI for several weeks this summer & gave several folks exposure to the launcher & all are ordering one to several.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Don't get the BB Sportsman. It is not upgradable.
The BB Derby Double with the Pro transmitter is upgradeable, and can handle up to 4 launchers.

Without question, you do want the Advanced Sound option!!

go to: www.bumperboy.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

*launchers*

I like the Zinger Winger better than a bumper boy just because you can throw birds, live, dead or bumpers. 

cindy


----------



## David2 (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info everyone. I just never anticipated spending this kind of money on these remote launchers. I am going to get one of them from Bumper Boy... I think. I am on the fence now about buying seperate electronics so I can do more with them in the future. I just don't know...


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I also have two of the derby doubles and as mentioned above, they are good for young dogs and training by yourself. I've had them for a few years now and really like them. (Speaking of, I need to replace the batteries...). But sooner or later you'll have to throw real birds so get ready to spend more money!

Can't make bird dog without birds.


----------



## David2 (Jul 26, 2006)

BradB,
Very good point about the birds. I have some help, just trying not to wear it out if you know what I mean. I am looking for something so that I am not forced to only work on blinds and drills while I am by mysef, and I have a good bit of time until I am working on blinds. I am now looking at the derby double but still thinking about the one of the wingers. I am thinking that I need to get some electronics. Still thinking....


----------



## James A. (Mar 28, 2005)

*Bumper Boy*

If you are going to purchase a Bumper Boy, PM Roxie. He is the cheapest and offers great customer service. 

Just my two cents...


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

All good advice about wingers and BB's, but I would also imagine that finding a training group in your area would be very easy. Having the ability to train alone is great (I do a lot of it with remote wingers), but having a training group to train with and toss birds for each other is another huge piece of the puzzle. I'll bet there are quite a few RTFers within a few miles of you.


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

David2 said:


> it amazes me that you can buy a remote control toy car for $50 but to get a device to throw something up in the air 1 time costs $500.


The first remote launchers to come out (Lucyana strongarm) came with Futaba (RC car) electronics. If you are good at electrical DIY you can make your own electronics for a winger for far less than the ones you can get from Tri-Tronics or Dogtra. The RC stuff is not as convenient. You need 2 hands on the transmitter for most of them (so no hands for the Steadying Tool of Choice  ). But you can do it.

Most of us opt for the convenience of something made just for our industry.

Rig


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

If you go with the derby double with advance sound you will have the option for motion on the reciever and remote. I have wired up a cord that fits this and plugs into my zinger winger so I can use the BB remote to launch the winger. Granted you are limited to the distance the winger is from the BB but it still works for a 3rd mark using the same electronics. Just an option for using birds and bumpers together.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

David, I train in Baton Rouge occasionally during the week and weekends. I have wingers and other training equipment and you are welcome to come out. There is also a Hunt Test club in the area.


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Rig said:


> David2 said:
> 
> 
> > it amazes me that you can buy a remote control toy car for $50 but to get a device to throw something up in the air 1 time costs $500.
> ...


The RC based systems are heavy, clunky and hard on batteries. The Elsema electronics (distributed in North America by Misty Marsh or direct from the manufacturers here in Australia), have a neat little transmitter with four channels that fits in your pocket and runs for months on one battery. They are also a lot cheaper.

Cheers, Jason.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I have complete Elsema based remote release systems starting at $136.99 for a 4-channel transmitter and 1 reciever that just need to be plugged in!!


----------

